# Where is.....



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where is everybody out turning something nice?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Too dang cold and wet for me!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I went out there for about 2 minutes and decided everything would be ok till it warms up a little.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Get back out there! Or Jim is gonna beat ya to the first key fob! LOL

p.s. a little birdy told me one of my old 8 point racks is going to a good cause.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I get up for a little while, then go lay back down. I have sleep more the last couple days than I have in months.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pelican said:


> Get back out there! Or Jim is gonna beat ya to the first key fob! LOL
> 
> p.s. a little birdy told me one of my old 8 point racks is going to a good cause.


Yea she told me the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm with ya..This is DEPRESSING !!!! I wanna see some SUN...but timing isn't too bad..fedex is supposed to show up manana with my Mini Jet..Now just gotta find sumthin to put it on..My workbench has a 75 year accumulation of 'essentials' on it and there ain't no space left....but...already located a neat workbench over at Rockler soon as I can enlist one of my young dude nephews and their muscles and truck to haul it for me (and possibly help put it together ("Some Assembly Required..LOL')..Then I call Jim's buddy and get some hands on training ....then LOOK OUT !!!! Chips will fly !!! LOL

After grazing the internet the past few days, there ARE a few thangs I don't know, despite my 'vast' experience...lol

Pray for me.....Jim


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I hear you 'T'...this weather is terrible! I would sure hate to live in Seatle....I'd go NUTS.
I think I've looked at EVERYTHING on the internet at least three times the last three days...lol!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This weather is costing me money. I start surfing the woodturning supply sites and remember something else I think I need.  :smile:


----------

